# Poulan Pro Blower



## fkiss (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Poulan blower that will not run except at half choke. Appears that the mixture is too lean. Any suggestions on how to adjust the carb? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it will depend on which model blower you have and if the carburetor is adjustable. If it is adjustable, then you would want to open the high speed adjustment screw about 1/4 turn and try it to see if it helps any.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Well it will depend on which model blower you have and if the carburetor is adjustable. If it is adjustable, then you would want to open the high speed adjustment screw about 1/4 turn and try it to see if it helps any.


30Year;
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## fkiss (Jan 1, 2011)

It's a model BVM200VS and appears to have two adjustment screws, probably sealed at the factory. Which one is the high speed adjustment screw? This blower worked fine all summer but just started this at the end of this summer. Any thoughts on why this occurs? I have an older model with the same problem and was crazy to go buy another poulan. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The low speed is the one closest to the engine block,the high speed is closest to the carb intake.Here are instructions which will help.


----------



## fkiss (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, that fixed it. I see what you mean about the special screw drivers. I was able to make a mark on the adjustment screw and use a small screwdriver to pry it around a little more than 1/4 turn. Runs now with no choke. This blower is impossible to start after it is warm. You can pull on it till your arm gives out and it will not start. Any thoughts on that? Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

fkiss said:


> Thanks, that fixed it. I see what you mean about the special screw drivers. I was able to make a mark on the adjustment screw and use a small screwdriver to pry it around a little more than 1/4 turn. Runs now with no choke. This blower is impossible to start after it is warm. You can pull on it till your arm gives out and it will not start. Any thoughts on that? Thanks


Sounds like an air leak, while it is running, spray/dribble some carb or brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along all mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the propriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

check to make sure the carb and intake are tight to the block, they tend to loosen up over time.


----------

